# tool chest



## crapenterallday (Mar 23, 2008)

A while back I saw a tool chest that I think Cabinetman made. I was wondering how the drawer faces were made


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

crapenterallday said:


> A while back I saw a tool chest that I think Cabinetman made. I was wondering how the drawer faces were made



You could use a router bit in a table setup like this:
.


----------

